# [Hardware] EEE PC 901, Gentoo y alternativas (abierto)

## sefirotsama

Me he comprado un Eee PC 901 (hace unas pocas horas), y ya me he aburrido del sistema este por pestañas que trae en Xandros Linux. Lo que me gusta es que viene preparado para funcionar al 100%.

En un principio quería preguntar si alguien le ha instalado gentoo, y de que manera aproximadamente (siguiendo el handbook y buscando el hardware) o si hay algun artículo en algun lado con las especificaciones concretas, etc... o si incluso alguien que lo haya hecho puede valorar la experiencia de ponerle gentoo o otra distribución Linux si se nota la diferéncia mucho o poco.

Supongo que al ser un sistema pequeño y ajustado la diferéncia se notaría mucho, pero antes de pegarme la currada y perder todo lo que tengo, pues, en fin, quería saber si alguien lo ha hecho ya y si realmente vale la pena invertir el esfuerzo en meter gentoo en este equipo ^^

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues mientras te lo piensas deberias ir hacieno cp -a /* en algun dispositivo que te sobre espacio.

Se supone que reistalar despues de un fracaso no sera problema.

Si lo necesitara seria la leche con el aburrimiento que tengo, pero es un desembolso de momento inutil.

Ya nos contaras.

----------

## demostenes

Yo también tengo uno, pero como ahora lo utiliza día sí y día también mi hermano, no he tenido tiempo de enredar con él.   :Embarassed: 

Espero que nos cuentes cómo lo vas llevando, aunque por lo que he leído por ahí, para que no sufra demasiado el SSD, no deberías compilar con este, si no con otro equipo, salvo que te hayas comprado uno con HD.

Salud y a disfrutarlo.   :Very Happy: 

Te pego un enlace, por si no lo tenías todavía:

```

http://search.eeeuser.com/?cx=008067796579054548274%3A8m7qsiz8a5w&cof=FORID%3A9&q=gentoo&sa=Search#1085

```

----------

## sirope

Pues mis primeros pasitos con Gentoo los di en una PIII a 933MHz y 512mb de memoria. Creo que eso es menos que el hardware de la Eee.. Todo bien.. web, correo, gaim.. hasta usaba beryl =)... (Geforce MX4400), y nunca tuve ningún problema..  Creo podrías meterle cualquier Linux. Algunos hasta le han puesto OS X y Vista jeje.

Aunque si debo decir que compilar en un PIII, en tu caso en la Eee, es T-E-D-I-O-S-O.  De hecho, me planteé muy seriamente cambiar de distro para esa máquina y ahora la estoy configurando como servidor usando FreeBSD, no es tan cruel.  :Smile:  Igual, como te decía demostenes, con un chroot o distcc se soluciona perfecto. 

saludos

----------

## gringo

lo del distcc, si es por juguetear bien, pero si no, no le veo mucho sentido tampoco : un chroot donde puedas compilar todo lo que necesites para el eeepc y listo, va ser muchísimo mas rápido. Tb. es mas que recomendable usar algún sistema de archivos diseñado para estos chismes, no sé, logfs o jffs2 o algo así, que toque lo menos posible el ssd.

había un artículo en la wiki de gentoo, disponible en la caché de google.

saluetes

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

bienvenido al club! Yo tb tengo el 901 (desde el que estoy escribiendo ahora mismo), y es una gozada de PC, cuando te acostumbras al teclado, claro :)

por un lado... a mi el Xandros no me disgusta... lo instalas, y tienes todo funcionando (salvo el bluetooh), y aun no tengo funcionando el gentoo en el. Arranca en 18 segundos, y es tan facil y esta tan a mano todo que lo puede manejar hasta mi madre. Ademas, siempre tienes un Home+T para sacar una terminal

no es un tema menor lo del disco SSD: es un dispositivo lento y --dicen-- que tienen a degradarse (las 8 horas de autonomia que nos da el eeepc 901 tiene un precio), asi que mejor llevar las tareas de compilacion a otro equipo

forum.eeeuser.com es una buena pagina para empezar

si sigues adelante, cuentanos que tal va... por si alguno seguimos tus pasos :)

Un saludo!

Pd. (edito) particiona! Un colega tiene XP, Xandros y Xubuntu en los 20Gb :)

----------

## sefirotsama

He estado observando las diversas opciones que hay y he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones:

Pondré gentoo, y lo compilaré en  chroot y lo probaré en una maquina virtual primero

Como tengo bastante trabajo y lo necesito de mientras he estado investigando otras distros y las hay con opciones bastante interesantes:

ubuntu EEE (diferente a eeeubunut) deja un entorno gnome y configurado todo el hardware mediante scripts y un kernel a medida para el eee pc.

Sabayon seguramente sea la mejor opción, están basado en gentoo y ofrecen los paquetes precompilados (supongo que los han compilado a medida). Probé el live DVD y es excelente, está realmente hecho a medida... para la versión 701 y anteriores de eee pc, por lo que el kernel que trae no incluye soporte ni para el wifi ni para la targeta de red, por lo que no tengo internet y se complica tremendamente el proceso de instalación (no contiene tanta documentación como gentoo y tendria que hacer un paripé para meter un kernel que me de soporte para la targeta de red y luego ir poniendo todo lo necesario para que me funcione todo el hardware). Lo bueno es que no tendría que compilar ni hacer peripecias innecesarias para trabajar, además me ofrece parte de la felixivilidad de gentoo.

Al final le pondré kubuntu 8.10 el cual si me reconoce la targeta de red, ya que se me ha antojado kde4 y le pondré los scripts para debian en los que se basa ubuntu eee (tengo varios links que si me pediis puedo poner, aunque la mayoria son de eeeuser y de elotrolado) además de los repositorios que traen el kernel para eee pc.

Mientras tanto con otro ordenador crearé la instalción para el eee y la iré haciendo a medida de mis gustos y necesidades además de pensar en la mejor opción para particionar y distribuir el reducido espacio o el sistema de ficheros. Cuando lo acabe solo deberé copiar la información, arreglar el gestor de arranque mediante el minimal  de gentoo en versión USB. Supongo que primero lo probaría en una maquina virtual.

También quiero mirar alguna manera de encriptar el home de manera comoda y segura.

Además de mientras voy usando kubuntu quiero hacer un software (o encontrar uno ya hecho) que haga algo parecido al "get back my mac" (si el login es fallido habilita el acceso al escritorio mientras fotografia por la webcam al usuario y consigue toda la información posible del ordenador y la red a la que se conecta. Luego la envia por email, la cual cosa creo que es muy interesante en caso de robo). Si alguien sabe de un software como este que em avise ya  qu eme ahorrará mucho tiempo y trabajo.

Se me ha ocurrido que si hago la instalación a medida para el eeepc 901, distribuirla entre los interesados (stage4-eeepc901) ya que en este caso el hardware es el mismo para todos y estaríamos hablando de un OS casi empotrado. Luego se pueden seguir caminos diferentes ya que seguiría siendo una instalación de gentoo (aunque hecha a medida para éste hardware).

Si os parece interesante la opción de hacer un stage4 para eeepc (ya que veo que hay bastantes gentoousers con eeepc) avisad que realmente podemos hacer algo interesente entre todos.

Un saludo.

----------

## gringo

me acabo de cruzar con esto que igual os interesa :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-714904.html

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

Tomo nota.

Ahora me han hablado de arch y de debian y creo que no son malas opciones para el E³PC...

Sobre el kubuntu (de las narices), no lo recomiendo... para empezar la bateria de 7 ó 8 horas no me pasa de 4 horas y no puedo cambiar los perfiles de la CPU (además se supone que *ubuntu es una distro de no toquetear demasiado...) y el wifi... una vez configurado no me permite conectar a redes encriptadas (por lo que tendría que estar varias horas peleandome para llegar a lo que facilmente puedo llegar con distros más estables).

Un saludo (seguiré informando para los curiosos).

----------

## sefirotsama

He estado toqueteando Arch, me ha parecido muy interesante... aunque primero me voy a mirar bien Debian, ya que se supone que es solido como una roca y tienen dedicado un apartado bastante groso de su wiki:

http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEeePC

Por el momento la cosa va bien (y sigue descargando paquetes desde el netinstall).

----------

